# PC Virus-Any Suggestions



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Any PC gurus out there? I have McAfee but doesn't seem to be doing a thing. Help! Please&Ty!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I would use the free version of AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 2012 - Download.com

Just make sure everything is closed after you install it and keep rebooting and initiating a scan and rebooting and scan again until you don't find anything else. then let it run automatically. If you can clean something post what it is here and I might be able to look up how to get rid of it.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks chica! The problem I continue to have is called Ping. I believe it was attached to some free adobe flashplayer download - which I deleted but keeps trying to up load itself. Once the flash player thing pops up to auto download - ping shows up & from there it will spool up my computer unless I don't manually end the process in task managers process tree


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

yea.. i use AVG and dont get anything.. also, when you scan.. boot in safemode and scan, it keeps the virus from opening and telling AVG thats its not a virus.. thats what i was told by a comp tech friend of a big oil company..


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

cEElint said:


> yea.. i use AVG and dont get anything.. also, when you scan.. boot in safemode and scan, it keeps the virus from opening and telling AVG thats its not a virus.. thats what i was told by a comp tech friend of a big oil company..


This may sound like a silly question but how do you boot in safe mode?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

-Restart your computer.
-When the machine first starts again it will generally list some equipment that is installed in your machine, amount of memory, hard drives installed etc. At this point you should gently tap the F8 key repeatedly until you are presented with a Windows XP Advanced --Options menu.
-Select the option for Safe Mode using the arrow keys.
-Then press enter on your keyboard to boot into Safe Mode.
-Log in as Administrator 
-Do whatever tasks you require and when you are done reboot to boot back into normal mode.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Good call on the safe mode, also make sure you check so you can end the process on ping, or whatever the task is called and then run it. If the process is actually running in the background it might be able to be cleaned


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks guys! Seems to be helping - Rep fo sho!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

taking u followed the advise and it worked... glad i could help


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

i recommend ESET internet security and malware bytes anti malware. they're my 2 favorite virus scans.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

I use Viper. Received it as a xmas present and deleted all my other outdated virus programs. It seems to work nicely. Everything is all in one and I also have lifetime protection plus 4 additional computers I can add as needed.


----------



## hackyzac (Jan 13, 2011)

Mcafee is a horrible virus program IMO


I use Microsoft Security Essentials (MSE) free to download from Microsoft website
and I use malwarebytes to catch any other malware that may slip through.

Hasn't failed me yet in the years that I've used this combo


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

cEElint said:


> -Restart your computer.
> -When the machine first starts again it will generally list some equipment that is installed in your machine, amount of memory, hard drives installed etc. At this point you should gently tap the F8 key repeatedly until you are presented with a Windows XP Advanced --Options menu.
> -Select the option for Safe Mode using the arrow keys.
> -Then press enter on your keyboard to boot into Safe Mode.
> ...


Yup! I also recommend what has been suggested, AVG used to be good but i don't know if it still is or not. Mcafee is over priced and useless..

If you don't already use firefox, get it as well instead of using internet explorer or google chrome.

Also once you get the virus taken care of if your computer is still running slow, try saving everything you need on flash/external hard drive/whatever and doing a complete sweep of files.

If your computer is old you may want to consider a new hard drive or tower as well if being sluggish.


----------

